# Indian marriage counsellor



## Expatin_dubai (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi,

We r looking for a good marriage counsellor in dubai. Preferably an indian. we both r from India n i feel somebody with indian background can understand n help us better.. Can somebody suggest.. May be from personal experience... Thank u..


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

There are some at St Mary's Church but it'll be very religious.


----------

